

Ask HN: Company T-shirt design. - tmpk

I need to get some custom apparel designed for my company. Anyone you can recommend? Thanks!
======
eam
It's been a year since I last did business with Mammoth Printshop since I
really had the need to print more shirts, but they're really good. Cool peeps!

------
Cmccann7
I would check out both Zazzle and Spreadshirt. We just got out shirts from
Zazzle for SXSW and the quality is really good!

~~~
trafficlight
I'll second Spreadshirt. I've bought a number of shirt from them and I'm happy
with the result. The price is pretty good, too.

